# Wheel Chocks



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello all, I have a quick question concerning wheel chocks. I am going to pick up our new 210RS in 2 weeks and I’m trying to come up with a way to keep it from rolling down our driveway at home. I have seen the plastic chocks but not sure if I am comfortable with them. It is not a drastic hill, but a slight grade. Are there any good products that are real reliable for long storage? I’m looking at the BAL chocks that spread between both wheels for when we go camping. I don’t thing those would work well for long term storage due to loss of tire pressure. I would think they could get loose. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The plastic have never failed me. In my experience, it takes a pretty good amount of throttle to pull the trailer over one.
















If I'm on a noticeable hill, I will put them on all 4 wheels on the downhill side. If it isn't too steep, I put them in between the two wheels to block motion in either direction.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have had good luck with the plastic ones but didnt like that if you leveled a set of wheels, you cant use them. Last season I bought a set (2) of the BAL chocks and absolutely love them! they really stabilize the TT well too, i was really surprised. I feel they are well worth the money.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I have had good luck with the plastic ones but didnt like that if you leveled a set of wheels, you cant use them. Last season I bought a set (2) of the BAL chocks and absolutely love them! they really stabilize the TT well too, i was really surprised. I feel they are well worth the money.


X2 on the Bal chocks







, I will also at times use them along with the plastic ones that go against the tires just for extra piece of mind

Ed


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is what I use EVERYTIME I disconnect. It is a very good practice to use something no matter if you think the trailer will roll away or not. I made these for about $28 for two sets.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You may want to look for the heavier rubber chocks.

Kind of like the trucker's chocks............I just saw them at a local Tractor Supply store.....

Steve


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> You may want to look for the heavier rubber chocks.
> 
> Kind of like the trucker's chocks............I just saw them at a local Tractor Supply store.....
> 
> Steve


Northern Tool also has them....

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...10617_200310617

Here is another handy item if you dry camp a lot LOL.....

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...08541_200308541

Amazing what is out there today....

C


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

outbacknjack said:


> X2 on the Bal chocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as above.............I use both!!

and if i need to level i use the lynx levelers with the stepped Lynx Chock.........which is Bulky for plastic

Bal chocks are nice for taking "the Movement" out


----------



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the information and links. I have not seen the rubber ones before. I will take a closer look at those. I am all about being safe. The last thing I need is an accident to happen.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Compulynx said:


> You may want to look for the heavier rubber chocks.
> 
> Kind of like the trucker's chocks............I just saw them at a local Tractor Supply store.....
> 
> Steve


Northern Tool also has them....

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...10617_200310617

Here is another handy item if you dry camp a lot LOL.....

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...08541_200308541

Amazing what is out there today....

C
[/quote]your second link says this product not for use while vehicle is in motion did they really need to tell us that


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have 4 plastic chocks and the BAL chock for between the wheels. The plastic gets use the most, and I use the BAL and plastic when we're camping. The BAL not only chocks the wheels, but help actually helps stabilize the Outback.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I use wooden chocks that I have made from scrap from work, I also use the BAL chock, but just for stabilization more than anything. I have gotten the trailer to roll back in storage with the BAL chock in place. (It does work well, but can be racked if on enough of a hill)


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I have found 2 different types of BAL chocks. Whick ones are you guys referring to?

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...heel-chock/5623

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-jack...-wheel-lock.htm

C


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Compulynx said:


> I have found 2 different types of BAL chocks. Whick ones are you guys referring to?
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...heel-chock/5623
> 
> ...


I think the one from the ppl link are better ones.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Compulynx said:


> I have found 2 different types of BAL chocks. Whick ones are you guys referring to?
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...heel-chock/5623
> 
> ...


The second link.


----------



## rgrant78 (May 18, 2008)

CamperAndy

Do you have more pictures of your set up? Maybe a right up on how you made them. I am very interested.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

rgrant78 said:


> CamperAndy
> 
> Do you have more pictures of your set up? Maybe a right up on how you made them. I am very interested.


2 sets of 3/4" pony clamps 18" galvanized pipe.

I used scrap 4x6 timbers. To figure out the angles and lengths I used a couple of pieces of card board, all of the trailers have slightly different distances between the wheels so I can not say that what I used will work for you.

Below is another view.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

New Bal X Chock


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I made these for about $9.00 out of pocket.










As Andy mentioned, I never unhook without first placing the chocks. Better to be safe than sorry.

Dan


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We also made our chocks and our pictured in our gallery. We copied camperandy for the most part. We bought the ratcheting wrench from Sears I think.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

3LEES said:


> I made these for about $9.00 out of pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made these same ones pictures in gallery. make sure as stated above that you measure the distance between tires (i made 2 sets after the first set fell through between the tires







)


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Jack Hollister said:


> Hello all, I have a quick question concerning wheel chocks. I am going to pick up our new 210RS in 2 weeks and I'm trying to come up with a way to keep it from rolling down our driveway at home. I have seen the plastic chocks but not sure if I am comfortable with them. It is not a drastic hill, but a slight grade. Are there any good products that are real reliable for long storage? I'm looking at the BAL chocks that spread between both wheels for when we go camping. I don't thing those would work well for long term storage due to loss of tire pressure. I would think they could get loose. Thanks for your comments.


Yea, I found that the plastic chocks do need a lot of umphh to roll over them, especially when you leave them under the wheel when you drive off. Once you drive over them they are wasted. I fill up the front of the propane cover area







with two by fours for chocks, levelers etc. Good place to keep them, and a nice reminder to put them back before you leave. But then again, I dont park on a hill. Sorry.


----------

